# Elengedni a vizet



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Kontextus:
X meg akarja öntözni a kerti virágokat, kezében a locsoló "csővel" (mifelénk "_slauf_"). Odaszól Y-nak, aki 30 méterrel arrébb van, hogy "engedje el a vizet", vagyis hogy nyissa ki a megfelelő csapot. 

Kérdés:
Szerintetek helyes az "elengedni a vizet" kifejezés ebben a kontextusban, vagy van valami megfelelőbb? 
(Spontán valószínűleg ezt használom, de valahogy furának tünik nekem ... )


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Szerintetek helyes az "elengedni a vizet" kifejezés ebben a kontextusban, vagy van valami megfelelőbb?


Én még sosem hallottam Budapesten, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy helytelen lenne. Nekem tájnyelvinek tűnik, biztosan valami regionalizmus, felétek Északkelet-Magyarországon.
Én azt mondanám: nyisd _ki _a csapot, nyisd _meg _a csapot/vizet, esetleg: engedd _meg _a vizet.


----------



## francisgranada

Ok, tehát inkább _megengedni _kell a vizet, nem _elengedni_. Kösz


----------



## AndrasBP

Szeretném hangsúlyozni, hogy az én változatom nem "helyesebb", talán csak elterjedtebb. Ha te spontán az "elengedni" igét használod, akkor az a te anyanyelved szerves része, így nem lehet helytelen, legalábbis a modern nyelvészeti megítélés szerint.

Így utólag a "megenged" is furcsa, mintha engedélyt kellene adni...


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Szeretném hangsúlyozni, hogy az én változatom nem "helyesebb", talán csak elterjedtebb....


Értem, persze. 





> Így utólag a "megenged" is furcsa, mintha engedélyt kellene adni...


Igen ... Az elengedni meg olyan, mintha a kezemben tartanám a vizet, aztán hirtelen elengedném vagy kiejtenén a kezemből ...


----------



## Fredsky

Ccak annyit hogy a Dunántúlon mi slauG-nak hivtuk a locsolócsövet...


----------



## Zsanna

Szegeden egyszerűen _slag_.
Az _elengedni_ igét én sem hallottam még ilyen használatban.
Nyisd meg!/Engedd meg a vizet!/Engedheted!/Nyithatod! - mind lehetséges megoldásnak tűnik számomra.


----------

